# Merry Christmas Shadowspearians!



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Grunt (Dec 24, 2019)

I wish the merriest of Christmases to all -- both home and abroad. Know that those of you who will be away from your loved ones will be in my prayers.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2019)

My favorite


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2019)

I had the (insert Muslim country in CENTCOM) gate guard wish me a Merry Christmas this morning when I drove on base. Reflexively I wished him a Merry Christmas in return before my brain shut down and I forgot how to drive a car well enough to exit the ECP.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2019)

Annnnnnd 20 minutes ago I watched a guy in a pink bunny rabbit onesie skateboard across base.

What in the actual fuck is going on here today?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> Annnnnnd 20 minutes ago I watched a guy in a pink bunny rabbit onesie skateboard across base.
> 
> What in the actual fuck is going on here today?


Tegridy Christmas Snow? Look's like Randy Marsh went international. 





Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pardus (Dec 24, 2019)

Fuck you guys!


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, all. I really love this place, no matter what I say most of the time 🤣


----------



## Centermass (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## parallel (Dec 25, 2019)

Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 25, 2019)

I may not be able to spend Christmas at home, but at least I can still watch the best Christmas movie ever made. #neverforgetnakatomiplaza #hansgrubercantfly #basejumpfail #HANO


----------



## Gordus (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas guys. Spend a beautiful time with your loved ones and friends.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 25, 2019)

Should be fun for the kid when she wakes up. Nothing was up when she went to bed...  Adults are done for the night, we'll see what time the midget revives at.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! 

Be safe, eat alot, and enjoy the family time.  To those in harm's way, THANK YOU for what you do!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from my fam to you and yours!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 25, 2019)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I may not be able to spend Christmas at home, but at least I can still watch the best Christmas movie ever made. #neverforgetnakatomiplaza #hansgrubercantfly #basejumpfail #HANO
> 
> View attachment 31099


X 2! Holiday traditions are the best, no matter where we are.

LL


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas! 🎄


----------



## Gunz (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2019)

Guess what I got for Christmas.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Had to add this.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 25, 2019)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I may not be able to spend Christmas at home, but at least I can still watch the best Christmas movie ever made. #neverforgetnakatomiplaza #hansgrubercantfly #basejumpfail #HANO
> 
> View attachment 31099



J. 
#it'snotChristmastillhansfreefallswitharolexinsteadofaparachute
#yippeekaiaymotherfucker


----------



## Gunz (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas 'Murica Fuck yeah my afternnoon Ready bnegin


----------



## Brill (Dec 25, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 31101
> 
> Should be fun for the kid when she wakes up. Nothing was up when she went to bed...  Adults are done for the night, we'll see what time the midget revives at.



For some reason, I always thought your windshield was bigger.

Be safe out there.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Box (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy Christmas
Merry New Year
Seasons Holidays
Happy Greetings
...and to all a good night

Fa la la la la, la la la la


----------



## Bambi (Dec 26, 2019)

I would like to brag if I may, this Christmas, I may have gotten the BEST gift ever. My mom passed in 2017 and every holiday since just hasn’t been the same. Well, my nephews (8 years old, 11 years old) had saved their money up and bought me $45 wind chimes with “whispers from heaven” engraved on them, with a picture of my mom in a little hanging piece from the wind chimes. I am blessed beyond my years to have such an incredible family.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 26, 2019)

Bambi said:


> I would like to brag if I may, this Christmas, I may have gotten the BEST gift ever. My mom passed in 2017 and every holiday since just hasn’t been the same. Well, my nephews (8 years old, 11 years old) had saved their money up and bought me $45 wind chimes with “whispers from heaven” engraved on them, with a picture of my mom in a little hanging piece from the wind chimes. I am blessed beyond my years to have such an incredible family.



That is truly awesome! Besides the obvious reasons, they really put some thought into that gift in order to make it special. Bravo to them and I am glad for you....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 26, 2019)

Kids are too damn smart for their own good these days!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209878064131432448


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all of you! May your day tomorrow be filled with love and laughter.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 24, 2020)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!  I hope y'all get what you want from the Fattmannn.  If you are deployed, be safe and Thank you for what you do.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas one and all. Thank you for another year.


----------



## J. (Dec 24, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 37694
> Merry Christmas one and all. Thank you for another year.



O-H! and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas you fucks. May Santa not bring you the banhammer.

That's my job.

I hope you and yours have a great day.

A-dub sends.


----------



## Gordus (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Everyone. Stay safe wherever you are. Best wishes. Hope you get everything you want. God bless you guys.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Archangel27 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!  Definitely been a wild ride of a year.  Hope today is a source of joy for everyone in a dark time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas all - I wish each of you a prosperous, healthy, and  drama free 2021.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to Shadowspear!

Santa is a Marine!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 25, 2020)

Our "big family" Christmas Eve party/dinner last night, about 25+/-.  Great food, pretty drunk.  Very laid back today, just "us", chilling in sweats in front of the tube.  Perfect Christmas!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2020)

New year, new wish....Merry Christmas to you all! 🎄


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas ya'll...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2020)

This commercial is very overdue!


----------



## CQB (Dec 27, 2020)

Merry Xmas! Here’s an Advent Calendar for youse all. My fave is number 17, good to see FVEY leading the way. 
The 2019 Daily chart advent calendar


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 27, 2020)

CQB said:


> Merry Xmas! Here’s an Advent Calendar for youse all. My fave is number 17, good to see FVEY leading the way.
> The 2019 Daily chart advent calendar


----------



## CQB (Dec 27, 2020)

Good to see Canukistan at No. 1.


----------

